
Nvidia Asks Retailers to Stop Selling to Miners and Sell to Gamers Instead - andars
https://wccftech.com/nvidia-instructs-retailers-stop-selling-miners-sell-gamers/
======
doctorRetro
Crypto currencies are still akin to magic for me and I'm not a hardware
engineer by any means, so this is probably a stupid question, but: why doesn't
someone create a processing card specifically for mining? Not a GPU but
something stripped down to the necessities and running flat out all for the
sake of mining.

Granted, a big part of that answer is that it's a limited market when weighed
next to the costs of design, prototyping, tooling, production, etc.

------
WheelsAtLarge
If that's the case then I wonder how long it will be before the gamers start
to resell to the miners at a profit?

------
Rjevski
I'm curious - which coins are still GPU-minable? I thought everything GPU
mineable has already been "mined" and the difficulty is way past the GPUs and
is now towards custom ASICs.

~~~
detaro
> _I thought everything GPU mineable has already been "mined"_

Coins that you can make effective ASICs for are mined with them, but newer
coins have designs that were made to explicitly not work well on ASICs, e.g.
by requiring a lot of memory.

